
Tech Billionaire Backing Trump Suggests Silicon Valley Is Out of Touch - artgon
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/01/technology/peter-thiel-on-donald-trump-media-silicon-valley.html
======
refurb
What a great quote...

 _“I always have a somewhat schizophrenic view of politics,” he said. “It’s a
horrible business, incredibly destructive. A lot of it is like trench warfare
on the Western Front — crazy amounts of carnage and nothing ever changes.”_

